#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  December Member of the Month

## Kris

Our chosen December member of the month, has been with us since 2009!! 

They are pretty amazing and active member, that has been considered to be the person to keep reviving the RPs they are in (They won the award of Vae Victus in the RPA Awards of 2016 !!!)

And even though they claim to live in the shadows, they were part of a rp that reached hall of fame (Sanctuary: As Daylight Dies)

They liked The Kingdom Hearts game series and has few rps to show for it (The return of the fallen Keyblade and Kingdom Hearts: Darkness Reborn). 

We believe it is only fitting we give an awesome long lasting member of ours the grand award of Member of the Month, so please give love and cheers to:


Yamimoon

----------


## Rha'az

Heyyyy congrats Yami!!

----------


## G

Congrats!!!

----------


## P.K.

CONGRATS!

----------


## InfraredHero

Congratulations!

----------


## Lady Celeste

Congratulations all around!   ::cheerful::  ::cheerful::  ::cheerful::  ::cheerful::  ::cheerful::

----------


## .Karma.

Yay! Yamimoon!  ::):  Well deserved

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats Yamimoon!

----------


## Yamimoon

Thanks everyone!

----------


## Kortaga

Woot!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats!

----------


## Nazgul

Kudos to you.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Storm

Super Congrats!

----------

